# Transformer and controllers



## Hopper (May 11, 2018)

Have been given some garden railway. A controller 5007, older stuff I know, but do I have to have the 5006 transformer or can I use another higher voltage transformer with the 5007. Thanks, Jen.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The LGB 5006 should be adequate to run your trains.

Are you not getting adequate speed?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike,
I read it he was given the controller and NO power, question is another power source (like a Meanwell) ok?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I think you are right.

Answer is you can power the throttle with AC, or DC. The current is limited by the output of the throttle. I believe you are OK with 18V, AC or DC


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The controler I believe was ment for 5 amp max, so look for a power supply that can handle that. Or you can pick up a MRC Powermaster G 10 amp throttle or something from Bridgeworks. Mike


----------



## HotGens (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, you are right 18V AC or DC work


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use 18 vac OR 24 volt DC.
One must remember that when one rectifies 18 VAC it becomes over 25 volts DC (18 vac times 1.414) plus loss of rectifiers which becomes very close to 24 volts DC.


Be careful of supplies as the bridgewerks and others that have over 30 volts available on some outputs and can destroy units rated at 24 volts. Only use regulated supplies and never exceed manufacturers ratings.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Folks - The LGB 5007 can only be powered by a DC power pack.......no AC. It's the later model LGB 51070 that has the capability of converting AC power to DC output. The LGB 50111 6 amp power pack was developed for use with the LGB 51070, or if you just need AC power pack for other purposes. In fact, the LGB/Marklin Owner's Manual for the LGB 50111 specifically warns: "Do not use this transformer with older LGB analog throttles (e.g., 50070, 50120, 50121, 51120). Only throttles designed for operation with AC current may be connected to this transformer."

By the way, I was warned by the Piko of America Technical Department to be careful using the LGB 50111 power packs on the Piko Central Stations which are limited to a 5 amp/24 Volt power supply input. These Central Stations can be powered by AC or DC, but DC is the best approach. Apparently some of the LGB 50111 units have blown the Piko Central Stations from spikes of voltage beyond 24 volts and the Piko warranty will not cover it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Tom, I'm glad you are helping with the LGB info, keeping up the tradition of helping, alive here.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Please read the manual, DC can be used and the manual shows 2 car batteries for input power.


https://www.trainli.com/USER-GUIDE-PDF/Accessories/lgb-5007-user-guide.pdf


----------

